# Controviale



## laurentius87

Da più parti sento dire che la parola _controviale_ è un torinesismo: molti fuori della mia città (o della regione?) non riescono a capirne il significato e comunque non è una parola che usano. Da altre fonti ho sentito che è una parola usata anche a Firenze. L'ho comunque trovata su almeno un paio di dizionari (Devoto-Oli e Treccani).

Chiedo a voi italofoni dai quattro angoli del Paese: è un termine che conoscete? Che significato gli date? Vi sembrerebbe strano sentirlo usare frequentemente da qualcuno che dia indicazioni stradali?


----------



## ursu-lab

Dall'Emilia: mai sentito usare. Nella mia città ci sono almeno due viali che potrebbero avere i controviali, ma non si usa.


----------



## fabfab00

Io sono del nord della lombardia, mai usato il termine controviale, mai sentito usare nella lingua parlata. Ero a conoscenza dell esistenza di questa parola, ma ho appena finito di cercarla sul dizionario perché non sapevo che fosse. 

se qualcuno mi avesse detto "vada sul controviale", avrei immaginato parlasse della carreggiata in senso opposto, tipo il viale-in senso-contrario


----------



## Montesacro

Mai sentito.


----------



## ursu-lab

Mi è venuto un dubbio: ma cos'è esattamente un controviale? Una delle due carreggiate di un viale grande diviso per es. da una lunga aiuola _pedonale_? Se così fosse, nella mia città hanno tagliato la testa al toro e hanno dato a ognuno dei due controviali un nome diverso.


----------



## fabfab00

dal treccani
"Ciascuna delle carreggiate laterali di un viale a tre o più carreggiate"


----------



## ursu-lab

fabfab00 said:


> dal treccani
> "Ciascuna delle carreggiate laterali di un viale a *tre *o più carreggiate"



Dallo Zingarelli: 
• Ognuno dei *due  *viali più stretti che fiancheggiano un viale principale.

???

È una cosa così?

--------------------
    controviale1
===============
      viale
===============
    controviale2
--------------------


----------



## fabfab00

Per quello che ho inteso io si!


----------



## gabrigabri

Cosa sarebbe Torino senza viali e controviali? ;-))


----------



## Blackman

Conosciuto, ma non usato in Sardegna.


----------



## effeundici

A Firenze si usa.

Sarà perché importato dai torinesi quando Firenze divenne capitale d'Italia?


----------



## Invornito

Dalla Romagna ti dico che non solo non l'ho mai sentito, ma lo leggo qui per la prima volta...


----------



## ursu-lab

C'è anche da chiedersi quante città italiane hanno viali di tre o più corsie. Nella mia non ce n'è nemmeno uno.


----------



## gc200000

Assolutamente sì, controviale è abbastanza comune. E, ho letto che se ne parlava in un altro topic, circonvallazione è ancora più diffuso.


----------



## marco.cur

Quindi è un termine abbastanza diffuso nelle città che ne ha almeno uno. Logicamente dove non c'è un controviale tale parola non è conosciuta, come fa notare giustamente ursulab.


----------



## Passante

devo contraddire l'emiliano perchè controviale a Bologna l'ho sentito
e che io sappia il controviale in una strada con due carreggiate divise da spartitraffico a più corsie con due sensi opposti di marcia indica il gruppo di corsie in senso opposto (la carreggiata opposta) che mi sembra in accordo con quanto avete detto


----------



## Oblomovita

Da Legnano (Mi): a Milano ho sempre detto controviale e mi hanno sempre capito. Sono sorpreso di apprendere solo ora che in Emilia pare non si sia mai sentita questa parola... e forse anche in altre regioni.

Probabilmente se a Milano non ci fossero i controviali, anch'io ne ignorerei il significato


----------



## o-nami

Oggi mi permetto addirittura di dissentire con il Treccani. 
Un controviale non necessita di un viale da 3 o più corsie. A Torino è pieno di viali (tipo Corso Vittorio Emanuele II, per dirne uno) che di corsie ne hanno solo due e hanno i loro bravi due controviali ai lati. 
Comunque sì, laurentius. Mi sa che controviale è roba nostra, esportata magari a Firenze, ma poi persa fra Firenze e Roma! Anche se a Roma mi pare di ricordare a Prati un paio di viali tipo Torino con il controviale, ma mi potrei sbagliare. Ma se invece mi ricordo bene, a Roma come lo chiamate il controviale??


----------



## Oblomovita

o-nami said:


> Oggi mi permetto addirittura di dissentire con il Treccani.
> Un controviale non necessita di un viale da 3 o più corsie. A Torino è pieno di viali (tipo Corso Vittorio Emanuele II, per dirne uno) che di corsie ne hanno solo due e hanno i loro bravi due controviali ai lati.
> Comunque sì, laurentius. Mi sa che controviale è roba nostra, esportata magari a Firenze, ma poi persa fra Firenze e Roma! Anche se a Roma mi pare di ricordare a Prati un paio di viali tipo Torino con il controviale, ma mi potrei sbagliare. Ma se invece mi ricordo bene, a Roma come lo chiamate il controviale??




Devo prendere le difese del Treccani:

(da treccani.it) 
controviale
controvïale s. m. [comp. di contro- e viale]. – Ciascuna delle carreggiate laterali di un viale a tre o più carreggiate; i controviali sono generalmente meno ampî della carreggiata centrale e separati da questa mediante spartitraffico sistemati a verde e spesso alberati; su di essi viene istradato il traffico locale, mentre la carreggiata centrale è riservata al traffico veloce o, a volte, ai mezzi di trasporto pubblico circolanti in sede propria.

perfettamente coerente con quanto dici


----------



## o-nami

Oblomovita said:


> Devo prendere le difese del Treccani:
> 
> (da treccani.it)
> controviale
> controvïale s. m. [comp. di contro- e viale]. – Ciascuna delle carreggiate laterali di un viale a tre o più carreggiate; i controviali sono generalmente meno ampî della carreggiata centrale e separati da questa mediante spartitraffico sistemati a verde e spesso alberati; su di essi viene istradato il traffico locale, mentre la carreggiata centrale è riservata al traffico veloce o, a volte, ai mezzi di trasporto pubblico circolanti in sede propria.
> 
> perfettamente coerente con quanto dici



Se intendiamo che le tre carreggiate comprendono anche i controviali, sì. Ma a Torino siamo così abituati a considerare i controviali come un'entità a se stante che stavo contando solo le carreggiate centrali!


----------



## Oblomovita

o-nami said:


> Se intendiamo che le tre carreggiate comprendono anche i controviali, sì. Ma a Torino anche a Milano siamo così abituati a considerare i controviali come un'entità a se stante che stavo contando solo le carreggiate centrali!



Il Treccani parla infatti di carreggiate che, per usare le tue parole, sono entità a sè stanti, ma non parla di corsie.


----------



## ursu-lab

Passante said:


> devo contraddire l'emiliano perchè controviale a Bologna l'ho sentito
> e che io sappia il controviale in una strada con due carreggiate divise da spartitraffico a più corsie con due sensi opposti di marcia indica il gruppo di corsie in senso opposto (la carreggiata opposta) che mi sembra in accordo con quanto avete detto





In altre città dell'Emilia, tra cui la mia, i viali grandi (i viali "storici" del centro, non le circonvallazioni che non verrebbero comunque chiamate "viali") con più carreggiate divise da una zona spartitraffico hanno due nomi distinti per ogni direzione. Quindi se andiamo in una direzione diciamo "in via XXX" e se guidiamo nell'altra opposta diremo "via YYY".


----------



## Montesacro

o-nami said:


> Comunque sì, laurentius. Mi sa che controviale è roba nostra, esportata magari a Firenze, ma poi persa fra Firenze e Roma! Anche se a Roma mi pare di ricordare a Prati un paio di viali tipo Torino con il controviale, ma mi potrei sbagliare. Ma se invece mi ricordo bene, a Roma come lo chiamate il controviale??



Ti faccio l'esempio della Cristoforo Colombo, che è una strada lunghissima che va dalle mura Aureliane fino al mare.
Nel tratto urbano la sede stradale è divisa in quattro carreggiate separate. Le due carreggiate centrali, ognuna a tre corsie, sono destinate al traffico "veloce" di lunga percorrenza (ingorghi  e semafori permettendo...); le due carreggiate laterali (i controviali ), ognuna a due corsie, consentono invece il collegamento con le traverse (sono insomma utilizzate per il traffico locale).

Direi che le due carreggiate laterali non hanno un nome specifico qui a Roma..


----------



## MünchnerFax

A Genova _controviale_ è una parola perfettamente conosciuta e di uso comune (quelle poche volte che serve usarla, visto che di viale a tre carreggiate ce n'è soltanto uno).

Anche a Milano sulla base della mia esperienza si parla di _controviale_. Nelle comunicazioni ufficiali si usa però di norma _carreggiata laterale_.


----------



## phiona

Confermo che a Milano è usatissimo. E si parla di contro*viale*, anche per *corso* Sempione. Non mi risulta esista controcorso


----------



## laurentius87

Quindi sembra che la parola sia usata a Torino, Genova, Milano, Firenze e in Sicilia ma non a Roma, dico bene? Secondo me dipende anche dalla conformazione delle città: qui c'è un'urbanistica più regolare che altrove ed esistono moltissimi viali (tipicamente alberati) a tre carreggiate, se non esistessero difficilmente si avrebbe la parola _controviale_.

Per chiarire, allego l'immagine di un tipico caso di controviale alla torinese (curiosità, tutti i viali di Torino hanno il nome di _corso_: gli unici _viali_ denominati così sono quelli dentro i parchi urbani).

Il Devoto-Oli data il termine al 1925 e lo descrive come «*ognuno dei due viali che fiancheggiano un viale più * *ampio*», in accordo col Treccani e lo Zingarelli. Nulla sul Sabatini-Coletti.


----------

